# Anyone good at sexing kittens?



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

My cat had 1 little kitten last Sunday and after a vet check on Monday I was told it was a girl....but I checked today again and it looks more like a boy to me


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Would you be able to post a picture?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Would you be able to post a picture?


i am trying lol o lol


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Its very difficult to tell, the boys usually look like girls lol...but when the balls develop it becomes easier.

Best getting a vet to check.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

With mine I found it easier to tell when they were first born, this was because they were not as fluffy so their little pin-head size balls could be just about made out. he he.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope I have done this right, i've never posted pics before, so sorry if i'm wrong


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Boy without a doubt.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

azz0r said:


> Its very difficult to tell, the boys usually look like girls lol...but when the balls develop it becomes easier.
> 
> Best getting a vet to check.


a vet told me the day after it was born it was a girl but looks slihgtly different to me now hence im confused lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Think its a girl


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

helz said:


> With mine I found it easier to tell when they were first born, this was because they were not as fluffy so their little pin-head size balls could be just about made out. he he.


Yeh it has changed since it was born just today those little circles have appeared


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

helz said:


> Boy without a doubt.


ok so her name will need to change


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry iam wrong u can see his little balls


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Think its a girl


i'm well confused now...one of you say boy and one says boy lol


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Sorry iam wrong u can see his little balls


ok lol thanx 
name change now and have to stop saying her


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh that's definitely a boy luv. 

A girl would have a slit closer to the anus.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Just for confirmation, this was from Siaks ages ago...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/6793-please-help-not-wind-up-4.html#post146122
Some good comparrison pics.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Oh that's definitely a boy luv.
> 
> A girl would have a slit closer to the anus.


Thanx 
we will have to get used to a boy now...poor wee mite has been a she for 6 days now..thanks to the vet  they should do their job proper lol


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Thanx
> we will have to get used to a boy now...poor wee mite has been a she for 6 days now..thanks to the vet  they should do their job proper lol


I had already worked out the sex of my kittens before I took them to the vets. When I got there, she told be one of my boys was a girl, I was really suprised and told her I thought he was a boy, she pretty much agreed with me straight away, so I think she was just guessing anyway... oh and I was right!


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Difficult to tell from that angle, but I would say female.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Have to say that from what Ive heard vets are notoriously bad when it comes to sexing kittens.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I've known vets get it wrong before as well


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

I believe it is a little girl I have attached a pic of Midget, and as you can see, she too, has the little dark spots...but she is definitly a female, none the less.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> I believe it is a little girl I have attached a pic of Midget, and as you can see, she too, has the little dark spots...but she is definitly a female, none the less.


Oh and there was me so confident Nicki had a boy
If you look at the little wee hole, it looks more rounded to me, that would indicate a boy, a little girl would have more of a split. There is also quite a distance between then butt hole and te wee hole, again indicating a boy.
Nicki, can you tell us if those little dark spots are darker bits of fur or indeed are teeny weeny balls?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

helz said:


> Oh and there was me so confident Nicki had a boy
> If you look at the little wee hole, it looks more rounded to me, that would indicate a boy, a little girl would have more of a split. There is also quite a distance between then butt hole and te wee hole, again indicating a boy.
> Nicki, can you tell us if those little dark spots are darker bits of fur or indeed are teeny weeny balls?


i'll go and get wee kitty out n have another look...i'm mega confused with everyones diff opinions on here lol. i'll try and get another couple of pics


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

helz said:


> Oh and there was me so confident Nicki had a boy
> If you look at the little wee hole, it looks more rounded to me, that would indicate a boy, a little girl would have more of a split. There is also quite a distance between then butt hole and te wee hole, again indicating a boy.
> Nicki, can you tell us if those little dark spots are darker bits of fur or indeed are teeny weeny balls?


it does look like darker fluff lol ill try adding some more photo's


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Definitely a boy.

Liz


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

lizward said:


> Definitely a boy.
> 
> Liz


Thanks...This is the first litter my cat has ever had so i'm very much a beginner at sexing them lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I am 100% that is a boy


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

just compared that to one of my kittens, defo a boy!


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aw bless he must wonder what's goin on lol
Any chance of a face pic of him?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kateyblue said:


> Aw bless he must wonder what's goin on lol
> Any chance of a face pic of him?


I know lol poor wee kitty...he has been a she all week, he's got a girls name and he's had numerous pics off his manly parts taken. 
i'll upload pics now of him


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Just put your forefinger between his legs and you should be able to feel a small lump there which wouldn't be there in a female.


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

I say a boy too a very cute one


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww he's lovely.

Me too, I'd say he is a boy


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Just pick a name that would go for male or female. LOL. I had to take a second look at Midget as she had what looked like tiny male thingys but in reality were swirls of dark fur. You will know for sure soon 'nuf. You got one beautiful baby there. Were there any more?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> Just pick a name that would go for male or female. LOL. I had to take a second look at Midget as she had what looked like tiny male thingys but in reality were swirls of dark fur. You will know for sure soon 'nuf. You got one beautiful baby there. Were there any more?


LOL yeh i've still not decided on a name as yet for definate. Yes it is one cute baby if I may say so myself  She/He was the only baby and may I add a very spoiled one at that  One little eye has opened today too


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh gosh what a sweetie!!


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> I know lol poor wee kitty...he has been a she all week, he's got a girls name and he's had numerous pics off his manly parts taken.
> i'll upload pics now of him


PMSL, that really did crack me up  S/he  is such a cutie  Im still none the wiser: Some pics to me looked male and some looked poss female, but only ever had male cats so unsure what female "bits" look like!   lol!

xxx


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aw bless whatever sex it is its one cute kitty!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

yeh....one time i look at it i think it female and others i think it male 
i'm still unsure but most people on here say male so i guess it will be as i'm no expert lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Nic
I am as confused as you are 
BUT
You can be sure that I am right - there is NO doubt!!!

It is either a boy or a girl! - 

lol
sue
xxx ps
beautiful kitty by the way


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup you got that right for sure. It most definitly is one or the other. Its like looking at a Christmas present...you don't know for sure what is in the pretty package.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

What a funny thread!

I think the closer you get to the .. parts.. the more confusing it is.

I have not got a kitten wrong yet - but it seems Bengals are a little better endowed than others (Russian Blues are awful for misleading people about the sex!).

It's a boy. 

*runs away crossing fingers*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hes such a cute kitten, I'm saying he as I'm pretty sure hes a boy, I am usually quite good at telling the sex of kittens but you watch now I have said it on an open forum I'll be wrong  lol


----------

